# Places in London you've never been



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2015)

Frognal
Lonesome
Hendon
Barnet


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Frognal
> Lonesome
> Hendon
> Barnet


the only one of those worth visiting is barnet: but not sure if you mean lb barnet, i.e. finchley, totteridge, hendon etc etc or barnet high barnet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2015)

anyway i've not been to bromley, but i have been assured the only thing to do there is drink vodka.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> the only one of those worth visiting is barnet: but not sure if you mean lb barnet, i.e. finchley, totteridge, hendon etc etc or barnet high barnet.


Oh High Barnet then - shows my almost total ignorance of North London.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> anyway i've not been to bromley, but i have been assured the only thing to do there is drink vodka.


That might be right - it's endless suburbia. Dullest borough in London.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Oh High Barnet then - shows my almost total ignorance of North London.


high barnet not what it used to be, when there was the auld dandelion, green man and moon under water. but worth a visit.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 25, 2015)

most of it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> That might be right - it's endless suburbia. Duellist borough in London.


duellists? i'll have to visit then.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 25, 2015)

Barking


----------



## Belushi (Aug 25, 2015)

Loads of outer london when i think about it


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 25, 2015)

Grange Hill


----------



## cesare (Aug 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> anyway i've not been to bromley, but i have been assured the only thing to do there is drink vodka.


Bromley-by-Bow or London Borough of?


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 25, 2015)

Barnet is rubbish. But then so is Bromley.

Most of west London (above the river) is bat country as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2015)

cesare said:


> Bromley-by-Bow or London Borough of?


lb


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2015)

Hang on, I think Penge is in Bromley. That's an acceptable place to live. I take back the dull claim


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 25, 2015)

There's Bromley the SE place too.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 25, 2015)

Although not having been to lb would preclude it.


----------



## cesare (Aug 25, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Hang on, I think Penge is in Bromley. That's an acceptable place to live. I take back the dull claim


Also Crystal Palace and some nice countryside further south.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 25, 2015)

Eltham. I met a guy from there whilst on holiday many years ago and he was exactly as I imagined. Cheeky chappie proud racist bellend. Fuck knows why he decided to go to Mexico.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 25, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Eltham. I met a guy from there whilst on holiday many years ago and he was exactly as I imagined. Cheeky chappie proud racist bellend. Fuck knows why he decided to go to Mexico.


Forever tainted, that place.


----------



## tony.c (Aug 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> duellists? i'll have to visit then.





Belushi said:


> Barking


Nah, Pickman's just a bit odd.


----------



## Reno (Aug 25, 2015)

The majority of places outside of zone 3 and probably half of the places in zone 3 as well.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 25, 2015)

tony.c said:


> Nah, Pickman's just a bit odd.



Yeah he's Plaistow, a couple of stops short of Barking


----------



## Ted Striker (Aug 25, 2015)

Urban drinks


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Forever tainted, that place.


(((mexico)))


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 25, 2015)

Pretty much everything east of the A406 past Ilford


----------



## 8115 (Aug 25, 2015)

Croydon.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 25, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Yeah he's Plaistow, a couple of stops short of Barking


Unfortunately, I'm completely Barking


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> the only one of those worth visiting is barnet: but not sure if you mean lb barnet, i.e. finchley, totteridge, hendon etc etc or barnet high barnet.


They are all excellent and OU is welcome to visit anytime. I will give him a personal guided tour if he should require


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 25, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Barnet is rubbish



Come to Totteridge and Whetstone tube station and say that 

#FightingTalk


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> They are all excellent and OU is welcome to visit anytime. I will give him a personal guided tour if he should require


that shows a nice spirit


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Come to Totteridge and Whetstone tube station and say that
> 
> #FightingTalk


used to go out with a girl who lived just off totteridge lane


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 25, 2015)

Leyton Orient FC


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> that shows a nice spirit


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> used to go out with a girl who lived just off totteridge lane


My mum lives just off Totteridge lane


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> View attachment 75823


mixed memories of the cat & lantern


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> My mum lives just off Totteridge lane


pine in st name?


----------



## Sirena (Aug 25, 2015)

A friend of mine lived in Hither Green.

I've lived in South London for 40 years and I'd never even heard of it......


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> pine in st name?


No  I like the way you needed to double check just in case you really did used to go out with my mum


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 25, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Come to Totteridge and Whetstone tube station and say that
> 
> #FightingTalk


No thanks. I went through on a tube the other day. That was bad enough.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 25, 2015)

Dingwalls (amazingly, seeing as I've been to god knows how many gigs and live in Camden!)


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 25, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> No thanks. I went through on a tube the other day. That was bad enough.


On your way from / to?


----------



## maomao (Aug 25, 2015)

I've done all N, NW and E postcodes and most Ws (have been through but not to W7 and W13, but I'm missing loads of SWs and I've probably been in less than half of SE postcodes.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 25, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> On your way from / to?


Barnet innit.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 25, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Yeah he's Plaistow, a couple of stops short of Barking



Nobody got this joke.  
Apart from me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 25, 2015)

The Larkmead


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 25, 2015)

More central places get extra points. Within the Circle line (????)


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 25, 2015)

Islington until recently there is a whole undiscovered bit to the east of Essex Road


----------



## boohoo (Aug 25, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Barking


 Visit the remains of the abbey on Open house.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 25, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Come to Totteridge and Whetstone tube station and say that
> 
> #FightingTalk



Doesn't Totteridge have a very old yew tree? Pickman's model  might remember when the tree was young


----------



## boohoo (Aug 25, 2015)

Lots of West London  I think... And some SW I think... And some of the far flung suburbs...

although I've been to Stanmore to hitch from and Upminster to look for timber frame buildings. I been to some far flung bit of Croydon to go up the second highest hill in London.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 25, 2015)

I dislike West London whenever I've been. 

People slag off south London but there's more charm in Mitcham than Wembley


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 25, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Visit the remains of the abbey on Open house.


Or Eastbury Manor House http://events.londonopenhouse.org/building/2311

Just round the corner from me


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 25, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Barnet innit.


No shit  You should've let me know. I would've come and jeered at your train as you left


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 25, 2015)

boohoo said:


> Doesn't Totteridge have a very old yew tree? Pickman's model  might remember when the tree was young


Yes, in the churchyard of St Andrew's, it's 1500 years old. In the Domesday Book.

I was christened in that church


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 25, 2015)

No one's taken me up the OXO Tower


----------



## Manter (Aug 25, 2015)

When I was on mat leave, I went to a random place at least once a week- just got the tube to somewhere I hadn't been and wandered round. It was ace


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 25, 2015)

Dan U said:


> People slag off south London but there's more charm in Mitcham than Wembley


Better curries in Wembley.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> No one's taken me up the OXO Tower


fnarr fnarr


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 25, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> No one's taken me up the OXO Tower


That's not what I've heard

ETA beaten to it


----------



## Chick Webb (Aug 25, 2015)

I've never seen Harrods. No one believes me when I say that but it's true.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 26, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Better curries in Wembley.


Tooting is a good area for Indian food.
Odd places I have only just been to; Green Lane and Sands End - neither to be particularly recomended.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 26, 2015)

Citizen66 said:


> Eltham. I met a guy from there whilst on holiday many years ago and he was exactly as I imagined. Cheeky chappie proud racist bellend. Fuck knows why he decided to go to Mexico.



I went in a pub in Eltham once. I can't remember where me and my mates were going but it was a trip somewhere, so we spotted a big looking place and parked up outside. When we went in it wasn't the normal London thing of everyone just ignoring you. It was more like being in a village, a few lads kept glaring over. It all felt a bit territorial and moody and like they might come over and start something.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 26, 2015)

I've never been to Kingston or Richmond or Walthamstow.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 26, 2015)

I went to Mortlake for this first time on Sunday. Very nice it was too... cute little high street with a level crossing dividing it
looking a bit grey in this picture but looks nice in the sun
some no doubt expensive Georgian town houses and cottages on the sides streets







New Malden was another first for me this year

Bucket list gets shorter


----------



## Maggot (Aug 26, 2015)

ska invita said:


> I went to Mortlake for this first time on Sunday. Very nice it was too... cute little high street with a level crossing dividing it
> looking a bit grey in this picture but looks nice in the sun
> some no doubt expensive Georgian town houses and cottages on the sides streets
> 
> ...



We were on a tour of nearby Barnes at the same time.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 26, 2015)

Maggot said:


> We were on a tour of nearby Barnes at the same time.


FUCK BARNES!!! 
Mortlake Massive Rulez


----------



## ska invita (Aug 26, 2015)

Maggot said:


> We were on a tour of nearby Barnes at the same time.


How was the tour? Who showed you around?


----------



## Maggot (Aug 26, 2015)

ska invita said:


> FUCK BARNES!!!
> Mortlake Massive Rulez


Barnes is more Noble


----------



## ska invita (Aug 26, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Barnes is more Noble


Shut the door behind you Maggot. Were you born in a Barnes?



Spoiler



such a shit joke im ashamed


----------



## Favelado (Aug 26, 2015)

I've got a feeling I can drag the thread further down. Just give me two minutes.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 26, 2015)

Favelado said:


> I've got a feeling I can drag the thread further down. Just give me two minutes.


you already have


----------



## Favelado (Aug 26, 2015)

I don't care what all the others say about you Ska, I think you're alright.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 26, 2015)

I've never been to Muswell Hill either.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 26, 2015)

can't be many (although there will be plenty of specific neighbourhoods I've not been to)

Looking at the London rail map, Hounslow (town centre rather than borough), Chingford, Hampton Court, and Ruislip stand out as places I've not been to / through.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 26, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> can't be many (although there will be plenty of specific neighbourhoods I've not been to)
> 
> Looking at the London rail map, Hounslow (town centre rather than borough), Chingford, Hampton Court, and Ruislip stand out as places I've not been to / through.


HAve you been to Mortlake?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 26, 2015)

Favelado said:


> I've never been to Muswell Hill either.



It has a grade 2 listed 1930s cinema - until recently Odeon, but Everyman have recently taken it over


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 26, 2015)

ska invita said:


> HAve you been to Mortlake?



I pass through that level crossing (on a train) on the way to and from work daily, and I have been along the East Sheen end of it on the south circular - does that count?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 26, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I pass through that level crossing (on a train) on the way to and from work daily, and I have been along the East Sheen end of it on the south circular - does that count?


good enough for me


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 26, 2015)

And is it worth a gentle plug for September' London Open House event - a chance to visit bits of London / places you didn't know existed?  Urban thread here


----------



## weepiper (Aug 26, 2015)

Almost all of it. I have been to:
King's Cross
Maida Vale

that's it  [/yokel]


----------



## eatmorecheese (Aug 26, 2015)

Surbiton. Esher. Pinner. Woodford. Becontree.

I have no reasons to go, unless anyone can persuade me otherwise.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 27, 2015)

Sticking with mortlake, ska's picture is looking towards one of tube best bits but not showing it; classic chrome. They always have the odd decent classic in there. I've just come from my mechanic round the back of there


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 27, 2015)

I went to mortlake once but only because the train I was on had to stop when someone jumped under it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 27, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> I went to mortlake once but only because the train I was on had to stop when someone jumped under it.


Mort does mean death in French


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 27, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Mort does mean death in French



Mort lac means dead water / lake

Which CAMRA once pointed out was quite appropriate for where they brew the UK's Budweiser (the americanised crud not the stuff that really comes from Budweis)


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 28, 2015)

eatmorecheese said:


> Surbiton. Esher. Pinner. Woodford. Becontree.
> 
> I have no reasons to go, unless anyone can persuade me otherwise.



I wouldn't bother. I have never been to Morden or Southall and am waiting for some excuse.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 28, 2015)

The bit of the river bed near the Houses of Parliament where you and few mates could go down in a few submersibles and dry suits and drill under the place and plant a huge amount of explosives with a remote trigger. 

Never been to that bit of London.  Not even close to it.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 28, 2015)

Loads of it, even though I've lived in London for over 10 years (with a bit of hiatus in LA). I've basically only really existed in North West, West, and Central London.

Furthest east I think I've purposefully gone was Stratford for the Olympics or Leyton for a gig one time. I'd quite like to go East more often though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2015)

never knowingly been to alperton


----------



## ska invita (Aug 28, 2015)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I wouldn't bother. I have never been to Morden or Southall and am waiting for some excuse.


Southall is well worth a visit, if only because its such a unique part of London - aka Little India - wiki says over 55% of Southall's population of 70,000 is Indian/Pakistani.






i like what looks like a litte guy jumping over the equals sign


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 28, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Southall is well worth a visit, if only because its such a unique part of London - aka Little India - wiki says over 55% of Southall's population of 70,000 is Indian/Pakistani.


i've never been to southall either but i should go not least because i expect there are some top indian restaurants there.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i've never been to southall either but i should go not least because i expect there are some top indian restaurants there.


my gran lives there too, fact fans


----------



## ska invita (Aug 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> never knowingly been to alperton


talking of that north west corridor i had a delivery to pick up in Harrow South once - the only time ive been there - and thought while i was there Id go and check out HArrow on the HIll - the village and the public school, which you can access - its on public roads - little urchins walking around in boaters, the whole thing - I really recommend it - its a trip. The school sits up on top of the hill and looks all across london, adding to the sense of privilege.

Have never knowingly been to alperton either though


----------



## klang (Aug 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i've never been to southall either but i should go not least because i expect there are some top indian restaurants there.


southall's good, used to spend a fair bit of time there. make it a day out - stroll about, have an ace curry, then go to the Bollywood cinema. and then go out dubbing, southall has a good reggae scene.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 28, 2015)

littleseb said:


> southall's good, used to spend a fair bit of time there. make it a day out - stroll about, have an ace curry, then go to the Bollywood cinema. and then go out dubbing, southall has a good reggae scene.


though possibly had, as the Tudor Rose has shut
http://www.getwestlondon.co.uk/news/west-london-news/notorious-nightclub-tudor-rose-stay-8817632

my first roots dance - shaka 94 tudor rose


----------



## klang (Aug 28, 2015)

ska invita said:


> though possibly had, as the Tudor Rose has shut
> http://www.getwestlondon.co.uk/news/west-london-news/notorious-nightclub-tudor-rose-stay-8817632
> 
> my first roots dance - shaka 94 tudor rose


that's a great shame! didn't know it was notorious for crime....I never got into trouble there, did you?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 28, 2015)

littleseb said:


> that's a great shame! didn't know it was notorious for crime....I never got into trouble there, did you?


only been twice and no, there was no sense of it - but im guessing it wasnt at roots dances that made it a hot spot


----------



## klang (Aug 28, 2015)

ska invita said:


> only been twice


must have been a fair trip home for you


----------



## ska invita (Aug 28, 2015)

littleseb said:


> must have been a fair trip home for you


both times i was driven  both times were in the 90s too though, and my memory of both is next to nothing - space cadet days.... woooooosshhh.....


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2015)

Been all over the place but there are places that haven't yet been graced by the presence. 

Pinner 
Stanmore 
Forest Gate 
Forest Hill 

Loads more, it's a big place 

And I can only count Morden, Edgware and Burnt Oak as places I have been because I woke up at them on the last tube


----------



## moon (Aug 28, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Southall is well worth a visit, if only because its such a unique part of London - aka Little India - wiki says over 55% of Southall's population of 70,000 is Indian/Pakistani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep meaning to go to Southall, mainly in the hope that the market area is a bit like Brick Lane before it got hipsterised..


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 28, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Barnet is rubbish. But then so is Bromley.
> 
> Most of west London (above the river) is bat country as far as I'm concerned.



Actually, we call them parakeets


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 28, 2015)

I used to have free tube travel & one of my weekend hobbies was to visit a new place each week. Never even heard of Mortlake though!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 28, 2015)

Hellsbells said:


> I used to have free tube travel & one of my weekend hobbies was to visit a new place each week. Never even heard of Mortlake though!


I know mortlake for the cemetery, and the handy retail park because it's one of the only places you can park up and get a bunch of flowers on the way to visit my mum/sister or emergency groceries on the way home.  

There's also a tkmaxx.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 28, 2015)

Dp


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 28, 2015)

marty21 said:


> Been all over the place but there are places that haven't yet been graced by the presence.
> 
> Pinner
> Stanmore
> ...



I used to live in Forest Gate and spent a short time working in Stanmore. You're not missing much tbh! Central Forest Gate is pretty grim. The outskirts are ok - ie wanstead flats. Lots of green anyway.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 28, 2015)

Hellsbells said:


> I used to live in Forest Gate and spent a short time working in Stanmore. You're not missing much tbh! Central Forest Gate is pretty grim. The outskirts are ok - ie wanstead flats. Lots of green anyway.



I lived somewhere on the East Ham / Forest Gate fringes briefly some years back.



Pickman's model said:


> never knowingly been to alperton



Now I come to think of it, I can add that to my list.  Likewise Sudbury.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 28, 2015)

marty21 said:


> Been all over the place but there are places that haven't yet been graced by the presence.
> 
> Pinner
> Stanmore
> ...



I've never been to Cockfosters. What goes on there?


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 28, 2015)

I've been to, probably, 70% of places in South London.  And very few outside the west end, north of the river.  But then, apart from university years, I've spent my entire life living in South London.


----------



## maomao (Aug 28, 2015)

toblerone3 said:


> I've never been to Cockfosters. What goes on there?


Very little. There's about 3 shops and the rest is rather posh residential. A couple of footballers and that prick Richard Littlejohn live there. It is next to the rather lovely Trent Park though.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 28, 2015)

I want to visit Ongar, in order to solve the mystery of why it disappeared from the tube map.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 28, 2015)

Belushi said:


> I want to visit Ongar, in order to solve the mystery of why it disappeared from the tube map.



Other than having once been on the underground network, not sure that Ongar counts as London by any of the multiple definitions.

It fell off the underground map as the bit beyond Epping wasn't used by enough people to justify it.   

But that bit is now a preserved railway - more here


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 28, 2015)

marty21 said:


> Been all over the place but there are places that haven't yet been graced by the presence.
> 
> Pinner
> Stanmore
> ...



Forest Hill is worth a visit for the Horniman Museum. It's generally a nice place.

I've never been to Walthamstow.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 28, 2015)

moon said:


> I keep meaning to go to Southall, mainly in the hope that the market area is a bit like Brick Lane before it got hipsterised..



One place I have been recently is Upton Park. Great market there, lots of fabric and lovely fruit and veg. It was the home of the One Pound Fish man.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hellsbells said:


> I used to live in Forest Gate and spent a short time working in Stanmore. You're not missing much tbh! Central Forest Gate is pretty grim. The outskirts are ok - ie wanstead flats. Lots of green anyway.


Keep meaning to go to Wanstead Flats , good for bird watching


----------



## marty21 (Aug 29, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Forest Hill is worth a visit for the Horniman Museum. It's generally a nice place.
> 
> I've never been to Walthamstow.


Fuck , I have been there , went to the Horniman


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 29, 2015)

marty21 said:


> Been all over the place but there are places that haven't yet been graced by the presence.
> 
> Pinner
> Stanmore
> ...


Get yerself over to forest hill marty while I still live here and I ll get you a pint or two


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 29, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Forest Hill is worth a visit for the Horniman Museum. It's generally a nice place.
> 
> I've never been to Walthamstow.


Everyone should visit Walthamstow! Its great with loads to do & see


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 29, 2015)

It depends what's meant by "been to" tbh. If driving through a place counts then I reckon I've been almost everywhere apart from the Essex bits, over the years. Travelling around for cricket and football you get to see a lot of places too.


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 29, 2015)

Hellsbells said:


> Everyone should visit Walthamstow! Its great with loads to do & see


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 29, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


>


Its true! There's loads of arty stuff, galleries, markets, independent cafes, some good pubs & restaurants, parks, loads of free stuff to do....just wish it wasn't so expensive to live here now.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 29, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Get yerself over to forest hill marty while I still live here and I ll get you a pint or two


Good reason to visit


----------



## marty21 (Aug 29, 2015)

I like awesomestow  (sorry about calling it awesomestow)


----------



## Belushi (Aug 29, 2015)

I like Walthamstow but wouldn't describe it as awesome, Okaystow :thumbs :


----------



## marty21 (Aug 29, 2015)

Belushi said:


> I like Walthamstow but wouldn't describe it as awesome, Okaystow :thumbs :


Tbf , just liking something awesome means it is okaystow


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 29, 2015)

I like the pedestrianised St where the market is (high st?) that seems to stretch on forever. It isn't Borough market enough for Urban I imagine.


----------



## Chz (Aug 30, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> It depends what's meant by "been to" tbh. If driving through a place counts then I reckon I've been almost everywhere apart from the Essex bits, over the years. Travelling around for cricket and football you get to see a lot of places too.


I reckon about the same for me. Though it's nothing to do with cricket and football.  I'm sure if you get granular enough there are plenty of places I haven't been to (eg: Forest Gate), but I'm been within half a mile of a shocking amount of Greater London and its immediate suburbs.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 31, 2015)

Re: Cockfosters, it used to be home to the museum of doemstic science, which was a cute, interesting, little known museum. I found this because I went to the end of the tube once. Another great way for seeing undiscovered bits of London is walking The London Loop and the Capital Ring.
Places Im lost at is Dagenham, Barking and the like. Ive probably driven through on way out to Essex. Also Gidea Park sort of sounds unfamiliar.


----------



## Yeneff3r (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to London and this forum and I found this thread a great source of information about not mainstream places to visit!


----------



## hash tag (Sep 11, 2015)

Welcome, enjoy. Dig deep in the threads and you'll find plenty more


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 11, 2015)

Someone got stabbed in Eastcote. Never heard of it before. Northwest is another country


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 2, 2017)

5t3IIa said:


> No one's taken me up the OXO Tower


I have, perhaps unwisely, tried to introduce this concept to my mum on the phone and now we are in hysterics trying to explain this to my dad who is deaf and saying 'but I don't want to take your mum on a date to the oxo tower, I don't know where it is'


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> That might be right - it's endless suburbia. Dullest borough in London.


I'd say it has the edge on Bexleyheath. I mean we have Chislehurst caves. They have nothing!


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 2, 2017)

I've been most places in London due to working for the underground for 28 years. I've even been to a few places without tube stations. 
Can't think of any obvious bit I've never been to tbh.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 2, 2017)

Lee. Gallows Corner. Locksbottom. Snaresbrook. Mottingham.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2017)

Hellsbells said:


> I used to have free tube travel & one of my weekend hobbies was to visit a new place each week. Never even heard of Mortlake though!


Elizabethan magus John Dee lived at mortlake


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> I've been most places in London due to working for the underground for 28 years. I've even been to a few places without tube stations.
> Can't think of any obvious bit I've never been to tbh.


Wingate?


----------



## Maharani (Jan 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Hang on, I think Penge is in Bromley. That's an acceptable place to live. I take back the dull claim


It's not dull and definitely not a gentrified area...yet. It has a Wilkos


----------



## Maharani (Jan 2, 2017)

Cockfosters. Still makes me laugh juvenile as it is.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 2, 2017)

Re: Mortlake, it's got a nice community feel and on the river. It's noted for the finishing line for the boat race. On a similar note, Pratts Bottom is just South of Bromley


----------



## Maharani (Jan 2, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Re: Mortlake, it's got a nice community feel and on the river. It's noted for the finishing line for the boat race. On a similar note, Pratts Bottom is just South of Bromley


It looks posh round there and Shean.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 2, 2017)

Mortlake feels poorer than Sheen, but the real place to be, if thats your thing, is Barnes.
Reminds me, must visit Mortlake cemetary one day, notable for being last resting place of Marc Bolan who died in a car accident a mile or two away.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 2, 2017)

Sorry, MB met his maker nearby, he is not buried at Mortlake


----------



## Maharani (Jan 2, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Sorry, MB met his maker nearby, he is not buried at Mortlake


Golders Green innit. His ashes anyway. He was too scared to drive so never learned. What a pisser of a way to go but he should've belted up.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 2, 2017)

P


Maharani said:


> It's not dull and definitely not a gentrified area...yet. It has a Wilkos


The penge food centre


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 2, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Wingate?


Had to look it up, but yes, walked through it once, in the early 90s.


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 2, 2017)

Yossarian said:


> Lee. Gallows Corner. Locksbottom. Snaresbrook. Mottingham.


I almost live in Mottingham.


----------



## hash tag (Jan 2, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Golders Green innit. His ashes anyway. He was too scared to drive so never learned. What a pisser of a way to go but he should've belted up.



It was I think in an old mini. Might not have had seat belts. The accident was in gypsy lane which is SW15.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> Had to look it up, but yes, walked through it once, in the early 90s.


Osidge?


----------



## Casaubon (Jan 2, 2017)

hash tag said:


> Sorry, MB met his maker nearby, he is not buried at Mortlake



Victorian explorer Richard Burton is buried in Mortlake, in a tomb (supposedly) shaped like a Bedouin tent.

 

St Mary Magdalen Roman Catholic Church Mortlake


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 2, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Osidge?


Quite possibly. I've been to Southgate and have been driven round that way by a colleague who lives nearby, going between depots.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 2, 2017)

AuntiStella said:


> I'd say it has the edge on Bexleyheath. I mean we have Chislehurst caves. They have nothing!


 
Bexley Borough has the fish statue at Erith


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 2, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Bexley Borough has the fish statue at Erith


Bromley shopping beats Bexleyheath shopping though.

And Bowie grew up in Bromley.


----------



## T & P (Oct 22, 2020)

Bumped to to give a thumbs-up to Chislehurst Caves, which had been mentioned already ITT. I somehow hadn't heard of them until a couple of years ago, and had been meaning to check them up since but had not got round to doing it.

I'm off this week and decided to go today, not expecting anything more than a mildly interesting disused chalk mine. It was so much better than I'd expected. From the rich and varied history to the looks of the place (most of the cave complex has no lighting whatsoever and you're given a paraffin lamp to see where you're going), it was bloody interesting. And at £7 a bit of a bargain if you ask me.

There's also a fascinating story about a challenge that was held during the 60s asking punters to last the night alone in there to win what then amounted to two weeks' wages. Some 300 people tried and only one managed to do it, and then he was quite fucked up when they went to retrieve him.

It's only slightly over an hour and not worth travelling for hours to see it, but I highly recommend it to anyone within reasonable reach


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 22, 2020)

T & P said:


> Bumped to to give a thumbs-up to Chislehurst Caves, which had been mentioned already ITT. I somehow hadn't heard of them until a couple of years ago, and had been meaning to check them up since but had not got round to doing it.
> 
> I'm off this week and decided to go today, not expecting anything more than a mildly interesting disused chalk mine. It was so much better than I'd expected. From the rich and varied history to the looks of the place (most of the cave complex has no lighting whatsoever and you're given a paraffin lamp to see where you're going), it was bloody interesting. And at £7 a bit of a bargain if you ask me.
> 
> ...



There were tunnels dug from my school into those caves in order to allow the nuns (I went to a convent school) to escape during the war.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 22, 2020)

Sea Star said:


> Bromley shopping beats Bexleyheath shopping though.
> 
> And Bowie grew up in Bromley.



I used to deliver newspapers to his house (after he lived there mind!).


----------



## Spandex (Oct 22, 2020)

T & P said:


> thumbs-up to Chislehurst Caves


I love Chislehurst Caves.

I used to go live action role playing down them in the 80s. It was free if you were a monster, so most of my memories are being a goblin (I was too small to be an orc) clutching a rubber and foam sword, laying in ambush down a small dark tunnel or behind an outcrop of rock waiting for a party of adventurers to stumble by, followed by a quick burst of action, before being slaughtered and then moving on to the next ambush to do it again.


----------



## clicker (Oct 22, 2020)

T & P said:


> Bumped to to give a thumbs-up to Chislehurst Caves, which had been mentioned already ITT. I somehow hadn't heard of them until a couple of years ago, and had been meaning to check them up since but had not got round to doing it.
> 
> I'm off this week and decided to go today, not expecting anything more than a mildly interesting disused chalk mine. It was so much better than I'd expected. From the rich and varied history to the looks of the place (most of the cave complex has no lighting whatsoever and you're given a paraffin lamp to see where you're going), it was bloody interesting. And at £7 a bit of a bargain if you ask me.
> 
> ...


Do they still get you to leave your lanterns around a corner,  to experience real darkness? And bang an old metal cylinder to scare the crap out of you?
Have been a few times since a kid, taking different friends. Everyone's thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Oct 22, 2020)

This thread is like Mornington Crescent crossed with Tripadvisor.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 22, 2020)

Rising upwards, I would add the folly that is severndroog castle atop shooters hill. It is one  of the often overlooked high points in London. Nice cafe, good views, green space etc.


----------



## T & P (Oct 22, 2020)

clicker said:


> Do they still get you to leave your lanterns around a corner,  to experience real darkness? And bang an old metal cylinder to scare the crap out of you?
> Have been a few times since a kid, taking different friends. Everyone's thoroughly enjoyed it.


Yes, it’s astonishing how incredibly loud the bang is. You expect it to be loud of course, but it was much more than I thought it would.

yes you still walk around with lanterns but they don’t take them away from you when they do the noise stunt because they don’t want to mix them up and give you another person’s lamp due to Covid.


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 22, 2020)

8115 said:


> Croydon.



Croydon in my mind is a modernistic, chavtastic, deprived, tram and shopping centre-endowed wonderland although I know  nothing much about it.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 22, 2020)

i see now that i did respond to this thread a few years back, but out of curiosity, had a look at the london map squared in to pages in the front of the A-Z (the paperback size one, not the thing the size of a doorstep that goes out in to mid kent) and thinking about how many of the squares i have / haven't ever been to.

i think the only ones i am sure i've never been to are

36/37 - chingford / woodford
38/39 - ruislip (although have been through it on a met line train)
56/57 - other end of ruislip (have been to uxbridge which is just off the edge, but not from that direction)
146/147 - sunbury and shepperton
148/149 - east molesey and hampton court 

maybe there's a project for if lockdown is ever over...


----------



## tim (Oct 22, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Rising upwards, I would add the folly that is severndroog castle atop shooters hill. It is one  of the often overlooked high points in London. Nice cafe, good views, green space etc.



For years I've been planning to spend a day circumnavigating London going from high point to high point. It's too late in the year to do it now, so maybe next summer


----------



## Little Piranha (Oct 23, 2020)

clicker said:


> Do they still get you to leave your lanterns around a corner,  to experience real darkness? And bang an old metal cylinder to scare the crap out of you?
> Have been a few times since a kid, taking different friends. Everyone's thoroughly enjoyed it.


So clearly remember this from going with a primary school friend for her birthday. Her dad was a bit of a hard man and he jumped out of his skin, it was brilliant.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 23, 2020)

T & P said:


> Bumped to to give a thumbs-up to Chislehurst Caves, which had been mentioned already ITT. I somehow hadn't heard of them until a couple of years ago, and had been meaning to check them up since but had not got round to doing it.
> 
> I'm off this week and decided to go today, not expecting anything more than a mildly interesting disused chalk mine. It was so much better than I'd expected. From the rich and varied history to the looks of the place (most of the cave complex has no lighting whatsoever and you're given a paraffin lamp to see where you're going), it was bloody interesting. And at £7 a bit of a bargain if you ask me.
> 
> ...


I absolutely love Chislehurst Caves. 
The guids are amazing performers who obviously love what they do.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 23, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i see now that i did respond to this thread a few years back, but out of curiosity, had a look at the london map squared in to pages in the front of the A-Z (the paperback size one, not the thing the size of a doorstep that goes out in to mid kent) and thinking about how many of the squares i have / haven't ever been to.
> 
> i think the only ones i am sure i've never been to are


In the 90s my AtoZed had a few pages missing and I remember driving round the terra incógnita rather than risk getting lost.
Do A to Z guides even exist now?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Oct 23, 2020)

Anyone been to Theydon Bois? Is it even a real place?


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 23, 2020)

Chairman Meow said:


> Anyone been to Theydon Bois? Is it even a real place?


Yes it's real. But it's not in London.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Oct 23, 2020)

Chairman Meow said:


> Anyone been to Theydon Bois? Is it even a real place?


Yes, I recommend you take the Central Line to Theydon Boys (not pronounced as in French) and walk to Epping through the forrest.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Oct 23, 2020)

fishfinger said:


> Yes it's real. But it's not in London.


 Fair enough


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

tim said:


> For years I've been planning to spend a day circumnavigating London going from high point to high point. It's too late in the year to do it now, so maybe next summer


You'll have a number of lows too


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 23, 2020)

Anywhere beyond Stratford. Which I have only been to once, after a rave near the then been constructed millennium dome. It means nothing to me.


----------



## Jay Park (Oct 23, 2020)

The Queen’s ghastly palace.
Peckham
Can’t think of anywhere else...

I love walking around London, down the canals in the east-end, walking faster as I approach Shoreditch. On to the Barbican and then up toward Notting Hill. I was staying near that famous old graveyard for a bit in the NE. Forget the name.


----------



## Jay Park (Oct 23, 2020)

Kilburn - North West, sorry


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 23, 2020)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Anywhere beyond Stratford. Which I have only been to once, after a rave near the then been constructed millennium dome. It means nothing to me.


Ah Vienna.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 23, 2020)

toblerone3 said:


> Croydon in my mind is a modernistic, chavtastic, deprived, tram and shopping centre-endowed wonderland although I know  nothing much about it.



Chavtastic?


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2020)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Anywhere beyond Stratford. Which I have only been to once, after a rave near the then been constructed millennium dome. It means nothing to me.



The Dome is neither in Stratford, nor beyond it...


----------



## Maggot (Oct 23, 2020)

tim said:


> For years I've been planning to spend a day circumnavigating London going from high point to high point. It's too late in the year to do it now, so maybe next summer


A couple of years ago me and a friend cycled to the highest points in 5 London boroughs, most of them were unremarkable and without decent views.


----------



## Jay Park (Oct 23, 2020)

krtek a houby said:


> Chavtastic?



How many times we gotta do this?


----------



## Winot (Oct 23, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> In the 90s my AtoZed had a few pages missing and I remember driving round the terra incógnita rather than risk getting lost.
> Do A to Z guides even exist now?



I could ‘read’ the A to Z for hours. It would be my choice of book on Desert Island Discs.


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 23, 2020)

Jay Park said:


> How many times we gotta do this?



A gentle reminder, now and again


----------



## strung out (Oct 23, 2020)

Maggot said:


> A couple of years ago me and a friend cycled to the highest points in 5 London boroughs, most of them were unremarkable and without decent views.


You should try the Smog Graham Round. Visiting the highest point in all 32 London Boroughs, a round trip of about 180 miles Circumnavigating London: Malaysian runner completes 'Smog Graham Round' - Canadian Running Magazine


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

Maggot said:


> A couple of years ago me and a friend cycled to the highest points in 5 London boroughs, most of them were unremarkable and without decent views.


I hope one of these was hackney


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

strung out said:


> You should try the Smog Graham Round. Visiting the highest point in all 32 London Boroughs, a round trip of about 180 miles Circumnavigating London: Malaysian runner completes 'Smog Graham Round' - Canadian Running Magazine
> 
> View attachment 235463



Wasn't smog graham the first proponent of the congestion charge?


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 23, 2020)

Sounds like I need to go to Chislehurst Caves.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Oct 23, 2020)

When we were kids, my friends and I would buy Red bus Rovers in the summer holidays and travel all over London.  Just getting on random buses with no idea where we'd end up.  It was brilliant.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 23, 2020)

Epona said:


> The Dome is neither in Stratford, nor beyond it...


I know we had to get a docklands train from where we were to Stratford and back West on the central line. (i was obliterated thsat night), consumed far too much substances and booze. I know that Ratpack Played and Baby D.  98 NYE. 
Anywhere beyond the badlands of Liverpool Street was foreign. And it wasnt fashionable to go to the east end back then. And burgers cost 3 quid max. On the street.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> I know we had to get a docklands train from where we were to Stratford and back West on the central line. (i was obliterated thsat night), consumed far too much substances and booze. I know that Ratpack Played and Baby D.  98 NYE.
> Anywhere beyond the badlands of Liverpool Street was foreign. And it wasnt fashionable to go to the east end back then. And burgers cost 3 quid max. On the street.


The badlands of liverpool street


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 23, 2020)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Do A to Z guides even exist now?



Yes.



fishfinger said:


> Ah Vienna.


----------



## andysays (Oct 23, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> I hope one of these was hackney


Disappointingly, that article doesn't mention where any of the highest points in London boroughs actually are.

I would guess the highest point in Hackney is the Stamford Hill junction, or possibly somewhere along the Amhurst Park/Seven Sisters Road ridge towards Manor House.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

andysays said:


> Disappointingly, that article doesn't mention where any of the highest points in London boroughs actually are.
> 
> I would guess the highest point in Hackney is the Stamford Hill junction, or possibly somewhere along the Amhurst Park/Seven Sisters Road ridge towards Manor House.


Summit estate hides a clew


----------



## andysays (Oct 23, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Summit estate hides a clew


Oh yeah, never thought of that


----------



## hash tag (Oct 23, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i see now that i did respond to this thread a few years back, but out of curiosity, had a look at the london map squared in to pages in the front of the A-Z (the paperback size one, not the thing the size of a doorstep that goes out in to mid kent) and thinking about how many of the squares i have / haven't ever been to.
> 
> i think the only ones i am sure i've never been to are
> 
> ...


In better times we often used to jump on the tube, go to the end of the line, take a look araound, have a pint Etc. and back.
Alternatively, we jumped on a bus to the end of a long route and walk back one example was Sands End.


tim said:


> For years I've been planning to spend a day circumnavigating London going from high point to high point. It's too late in the year to do it now, so maybe next summer


Have organized a ride years ago Crystal Palace to Hampstead.
mentioned elsewhere, why not just go for one of these, can recommend them both London LOOP or Capital Ring Walk Lots of info out there and books n stuff.



Winot said:


> I could ‘read’ the A to Z for hours. It would be my choice of book on Desert Island Discs.


Joanna Lumley on DiD requested the largest ever world atlas.


----------



## strung out (Oct 23, 2020)

andysays said:


> Disappointingly, that article doesn't mention where any of the highest points in London boroughs actually are.
> 
> I would guess the highest point in Hackney is the Stamford Hill junction, or possibly somewhere along the Amhurst Park/Seven Sisters Road ridge towards Manor House.


Link to all the peaks in each borough here: London Peak positions – Google My Maps 

Hackney's 'peak' is Seven Sisters Road by Finsbury Park


----------



## andysays (Oct 23, 2020)

strung out said:


> Link to all the peaks in each borough here: London Peak positions – Google My Maps
> 
> Hackney's 'peak' is Seven Sisters Road by Finsbury Park


I've always thought Seven Sisters Road goes downhill all the way from Manor House to Finsbury Park, but maybe it just feels like it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

andysays said:


> I've always thought Seven Sisters Road goes downhill all the way from Manor House to Finsbury Park, but maybe it just feels like it.


Whichever way you go along seven sisters road it's downhill


----------



## maomao (Oct 23, 2020)

andysays said:


> I've always thought Seven Sisters Road goes downhill all the way from Manor House to Finsbury Park, but maybe it just feels like it.


It does but it's not all in Hackney.


----------



## andysays (Oct 23, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Whichever way you go along seven sisters road it's downhill


Not if you start at Seven Sisters and head towards Woodberry Down/Manor House. I used to cycle that bit regularly and it's unmistakably uphill.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 23, 2020)

andysays said:


> Not if you start at Seven Sisters and head towards Woodberry Down/Manor House. I used to cycle that bit regularly and it's unmistakably uphill.



It was a clever pun by Mr Model.


----------



## andysays (Oct 23, 2020)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It was a clever pun by Mr Model.


It was perhaps an attempt at a clever pun.

Anyway, for the benefit of the thread, I have been to Manor House this afternoon and can confirm that the bit of Seven Sisters Road going in a south-westerly direction towards Finsbury Park station does appear to rise up slightly before dropping away noticeably.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

andysays said:


> It was perhaps an attempt at a clever pun.
> 
> Anyway, for the benefit of the thread, I have been to Manor House this afternoon and can confirm that the bit of Seven Sisters Road going in a south-westerly direction towards Finsbury Park station does appear to rise up slightly before dropping away noticeably.


Tbh it was more a comment on how much I dislike seven sisters road. There is very little pleasing about any of its length. No matter whether you're up at seven sisters itself or the junction with holloway road or any spot in between it has gone downhill


----------



## andysays (Oct 23, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Tbh it was more a comment on how much I dislike seven sisters road. There is very little pleasing about any of its length. No matter whether you're up at seven sisters itself or the junction with holloway road or any spot in between it has gone downhill


That's a bit of a sweeping statement.

I'd like to think that the hedges in the Woodberry Down section are looking better in the past few years, although I recognise I may be biased.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 23, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Tbh it was more a comment on how much I dislike seven sisters road. There is very little pleasing about any of its length. No matter whether you're up at seven sisters itself or the junction with holloway road or any spot in between it has gone downhill


I'd highly recommend Le Riff on the SSR.

Cheap and cheerful Moroccan place. Superb food.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 23, 2020)

strung out said:


> You should try the Smog Graham Round. Visiting the highest point in all 32 London Boroughs, a round trip of about 180 miles Circumnavigating London: Malaysian runner completes 'Smog Graham Round' - Canadian Running Magazine


Jesus. It would take me about a week to cycle that, let alone run it.



Pickman's model said:


> I hope one of these was hackney


Nope. For the record they were Lewisham, Greenwich, Bexley, Bromley and Croydon.  The Bromley one is the highest in London at Westerham Heights.


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2020)

strung out said:


> Link to all the peaks in each borough here: London Peak positions – Google My Maps
> 
> Hackney's 'peak' is Seven Sisters Road by Finsbury Park



Thanks for the link, I am sitting here laughing over the fact that the highest point in Newham is "Beckton Alps" - good grief


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2020)

Maggot said:


> Jesus. It would take me about a week to cycle that, let alone run it.
> 
> 
> Nope. For the record they were Lewisham, Greenwich, Bexley, Bromley and Croydon.  The Bromley one is the highest in London at Westerham Heights.


Where’s the highest point in Bexley? As a borough it all feels fairly constant punctuated by massive valleys and dips, (trending towards the river in the north, of course) - rather than having recognisable hills, iykwim.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

andysays said:


> That's a bit of a sweeping statement.
> 
> I'd like to think that the hedges in the Woodberry Down section are looking better in the past few years, although I recognise I may be biased.


Yeh that has markedly improved.

But there are three roads in London I dislike, the Finchley road, Oxford Street and seven sisters road. I'm not sure I have particularly good reasons for these dislikes, but there you go. And I'm not too keen on brick lane either


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 23, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> .





Pickman's model said:


> .


Excellent points.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 23, 2020)

Epona said:


> Thanks for the link, I am sitting here laughing over the fact that the highest point in Newham is "Beckton Alps" - good grief



the lord alps those who alp themselves...



it was a spoil tip from beckton gas works 







it didn't quite glow in the dark, but think it was a bit dubious...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2020)

Epona said:


> Thanks for the link, I am sitting here laughing over the fact that the highest point in Newham is "Beckton Alps" - good grief


the beckton alps are the third highest alps in the world


----------



## Epona (Oct 23, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the lord alps those who alp themselves...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It just gets better and better, this has actually made my day 
I'll have to have a look out of the bus windows next time I go to Lidl


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 23, 2020)

Epona said:


> I'll have to have a look out of the bus windows next time I go to Lidl



you can't  go skiing there any more


----------



## tim (Oct 23, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> Tbh it was more a comment on how much I dislike seven sisters road. There is very little pleasing about any of its length. No matter whether you're up at seven sisters itself or the junction with holloway road or any spot in between it has gone downhill



It's very popular with Korean tourists. They go there on excursions at weekends


----------



## tim (Oct 23, 2020)

*



			It just gets better and better, this has actually made my day 
I'll have to have a look out of the bus windows next time I go to Lidl
		
Click to expand...

*
 Like 

Don't just look! Get your crampons on; jump on the 300; alight when the albatross is close and make an ascent.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 23, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> Where’s the highest point in Bexley? As a borough it all feels fairly constant punctuated by massive valleys and dips, (trending towards the river in the north, of course) - rather than having recognisable hills, iykwim.


It's a road called Langdon Shaw, near the Sidcup bypass. This was the most mundane of them all. An ordinary suburban street. One of the houses was called Shalamar. Not a height to remember.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 23, 2020)

Maggot said:


> It's a road called Langdon Shaw, near the Sidcup bypass. This was the most mundane of them all. An ordinary suburban street. One of the houses was called Shalamar. Not a height to remember.


Sounds exactly like I was saying.  Bexley = no hills.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 23, 2020)

I've never been to Canary Wharf.

Or Leytonstone.


----------



## tim (Oct 23, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> I've never been to Canary Wharf.
> 
> Or Leytonstone.



At Leytonestone is worth getting of the tube for five minutes to admire the mosaics in the station subway.


----------



## hash tag (May 16, 2021)

Brondesbury. Where is it, what is it, who knows but I am about to find out.
Looking for somewhere to easily get to on the Overground, this popped on to the radar.
farmers market, Dutch school and Paddington cemetery......onwards


----------



## Spymaster (May 16, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Brondesbury. Where is it, what is it, who knows but I am about to find out.
> Looking for somewhere to easily get to on the Overground, this popped on to the radar.
> farmers market, Dutch school and Paddington cemetery......onwards


The farmers market is in Queens Park on the Salusbury road, about halfway between Queens Park and Brondesbury Park stations. Brondesbury station is about a mile away on the A5 between Kilburn and Cricklewood, and there's not much there but houses. Go to Brondesbury Park and walk down to QP.


----------



## marty21 (May 16, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Brondesbury. Where is it, what is it, who knows but I am about to find out.
> Looking for somewhere to easily get to on the Overground, this popped on to the radar.
> farmers market, Dutch school and Paddington cemetery......onwards


Brondesbury is Kilburn-y


----------



## maomao (May 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> the Salusbury road


You're quite local. What's the definitive pronunciation of this? I've heard it said the same as Salisbury and also as Sa-LOO-sbury though always suspected the latter was to help drivers find it on a map.


----------



## Spymaster (May 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> You're quite local. What's the definitive pronunciation of this? I've heard it said the same as Salisbury and also as Sa-LOO-sbury though always suspected the latter was to help drivers find it on a map.


Yeah, Salisbury. I did have a cab driver tell me years ago that it was Sal-oos-bury but he had a smile on his face and was likely taking the piss. Everyone local pronounces it Salisbury.


----------



## hash tag (May 16, 2021)

Decided on train to Willsden Junction and walking. Probably return fro brondesbury park.


----------



## maomao (May 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Yeah, Salisbury. I did have a cab driver tell me years ago that it was Sal-oos-bury but he had a smile on his face and was likely taking the piss. Everyone local pronounces it Salisbury.


Taxi controllers say it with the 'oo' IME. Probably to avoid confusion with Salisbury Roads in Finsbury Park and Ealing. There's a couple of other weird industry mispronunciations like that but I'm doing my best to forget them all.


----------



## yield (May 16, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Brondesbury. Where is it, what is it, who knows but I am about to find out.
> Looking for somewhere to easily get to on the Overground, this popped on to the radar.
> farmers market, Dutch school and Paddington cemetery......onwards


The North London Tavern on Kilburn High Road by the overground is great.

I've never been to Erith.


----------



## Elpenor (May 16, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> Sounds like I need to go to Chislehurst Caves.



I lived near there for 12 years as a kid and we never did.

Growing up in Bromley I’ve been to most places in South East London, anywhere outside of SE London I’ve visited only as friends live there - Ealing, Acton, Clapham, Brixton, Shepherds Bush, Hackney, Holloway Rd. Driven through most of London to get to some of these places


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 16, 2021)

yield said:


> I've never been to Erith.



you mean you've missed this


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 16, 2021)

erith is also home to london's longest pier






(photo from linked article, not mine)


----------



## Orang Utan (May 16, 2021)

yield said:


> I've never been to Erith.


Be grateful for that


----------



## A380 (May 16, 2021)

hash tag said:


> Brondesbury. Where is it, what is it, who knows but I am about to find out.
> Looking for somewhere to easily get to on the Overground, this popped on to the radar.
> farmers market, Dutch school and Paddington cemetery......onwards


Don’t get caught in the Brondesbury Triangle.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 16, 2021)

A380 said:


> Don’t get caught in the Brondesbury Triangle.



or the dollis hill loop


----------



## hash tag (May 16, 2021)

Great farmers market and cemetery. Lonsdale road was interesting.


----------



## Doodler (May 18, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> you mean you've missed this



That's quite nice as public sculptures go. Erith also has the last surviving branch of Starburger, in the Riverside Shopping Centre.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 18, 2021)

Is there still a Wimpy in Woolwich?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Is there still a Wimpy in Woolwich?



yes


----------



## scifisam (May 18, 2021)

There's still a Wimpy in Watney Market (Shadwell) too. They do deliveries and we get their beanburgers with fried egg topping fairly frequently. Wimpy have been doing beanburgers since looong before they were fashionable.


----------



## Elpenor (May 18, 2021)

Also a Wimpey in Beckenham I think, and Addlestone (not quite London though).


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 19, 2021)

For years I thought Brentford was in Essex and Weybridge in Devon. I've pretty much never been to southwest London


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 19, 2021)

and a wimpy in upminster







photo from a playing with old buses day in 2014, not the 1970s


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2021)

West ham.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 19, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> West ham.



The very last squat party I ever went to was in West Ham, proper shithole industrial estate and was in the grottiest warehouse on that...pleasingly easy to get to from Waterloo though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 19, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> For years I thought Brentford was in Essex and Weybridge in Devon. I've pretty much never been to southwest London



You're thinking of Wadebridge, which is in Cornwall.


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> For years I thought Brentford was in Essex and Weybridge in Devon. I've pretty much never been to southwest London


I lived in Southfields for 2 years , pretty dull , apart from craziness for 3 weeks when Wimbledon is on (nearest Tube) .


----------



## colacubes (May 19, 2021)

Still a Wimpy in Streatham too.


----------



## maomao (May 19, 2021)

I'm walking distance from the Wimpy at Romford market. I've never had a meal other than breakfast there and the breakfast I did have attracted widespread opprobrium on the FEB thread.


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2021)

colacubes said:


> Still a Wimpy in Streatham too.


worked


maomao said:


> I'm walking distance from the Wimpy at Romford market. I've never had a meal other than breakfast there and the breakfast I did have attracted widespread opprobrium on the FEB thread.


Surprised, thought they'd have been text book.


----------



## maomao (May 19, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Surprised, thought they'd have been text book.


It was one of the worst bean lakes I've ever seen:



			https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-full-english-back-me-up.291452/post-15178075


----------



## BigMoaner (May 19, 2021)

maomao said:


> It was one of the worst bean lakes I've ever seen:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-full-english-back-me-up.291452/post-15178075


unacceptable. utterly unacceptable.


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2021)

marty21 said:


> I lived in Southfields for 2 years , pretty dull , apart from craziness for 3 weeks when Wimbledon is on (nearest Tube) .


There is a Franco's in Southfields and bet you couldn't afford it now   
Wimpy opposite the junction has long gone. While on topic I gather Wendy's are returning to these shores, complete with square burgers.


----------



## yield (May 19, 2021)

colacubes said:


> Still a Wimpy in Streatham too.


Still three in the north-west Wembley, Ruislip & Eastcote.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 19, 2021)

wimpy in beckenham has been in business for 59 years









						Beckenham's 59-year-old Wimpy has makeover, showing off chain's new look
					

Beckenham’s recently reopened 59-year-old Wimpy has had a makeover, showing off the restaurants chain’s new look.




					www.newsshopper.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2021)

Looking for something in streatham, I kid you not, I stumbled, by accident, on this Meet the woman who introduced fast food chain Wimpy to Britain


----------



## Chairman Meow (May 19, 2021)

Are there still no pubs in Southfields? I used to live next door in Earlsfield and someone told me there were no pubs in Southfields as it was all owned by Quakers. Probably bollocks though'


----------



## kittyP (May 20, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> For years I thought Brentford was in Essex and Weybridge in Devon. I've pretty much never been to southwest London





SpookyFrank said:


> You're thinking of Wadebridge, which is in Cornwall.



And you are also thinking of Brentwood, which is in Essex


----------



## A380 (May 20, 2021)

71 Wimpys in Great Britain apparently ( none in Norn Ireland)  67 of which are in England
16 in London and one ( god bless it) in Middlesex!









						All Wimpy locations in England | Burgers, Breakfast, Coffee
					

Browse all Wimpy locations in England for a wide range of burgers, breakfast and coffee. Discover our menu of burgers, mixed grills or fish 'n' chips.




					locations.wimpy.uk.com
				




I loved Wimpys...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 20, 2021)

A380 said:


> 16 in London and one ( god bless it) in Middlesex!



their geography is a bit haphazard if they think that greater london is 'the city of london'

ashford is a bit of an oddity - on the trains (at least a couple of years ago when i was commuting) some of the kit showed 'ashford (surrey)' and other bits showed 'ashford (middlesex)'

they seem to recognise the 1960s changes in other respects, though - they don't list the outer reaches of london as still being in kent / essex and so on


----------



## A380 (May 20, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> their geography is a bit haphazard if they think that greater london is 'the city of london'
> 
> ashford is a bit of an oddity - on the trains (at least a couple of years ago when i was commuting) some of the kit showed 'ashford (surrey)' and other bits showed 'ashford (middlesex)'
> 
> they seem to recognise the 1960s changes in other respects, though - they don't list the outer reaches of london as still being in kent / essex and so on


I don’t care, there are still 71 Wimpys extant. That gives me little happy tingles inside... The fact their geography is a tad odd is neither here nor there...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 20, 2021)

on the ashford front, a particular combination of promotion / relegation came close to happening in non league a few years back, which would have put ashford town (kent) and ashford town (middlesex or surrey) in the same division...


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2021)

hash tag said:


> There is a Franco's in Southfields and bet you couldn't afford it now
> Wimpy opposite the junction has long gone. While on topic I gather Wendy's are returning to these shores, complete with square burgers.


I used to go to the Wendy's in the West End , they never took off over here , be good to see them again tbf .


----------



## hash tag (Feb 26, 2022)

Went to Nunhead for the first time 2 days ago and today we walked the circumference of Peckham Common, taking in One Tree Hill and Camberwell New Cemetery.


----------



## Skim (Feb 26, 2022)

marty21 said:


> I used to go to the Wendy's in the West End , they never took off over here , be good to see them again tbf .



Are you near Croydon? 









						Wendy’s opens in Croydon town centre - Develop Croydon
					

The US burger chain Wendy’s has arrived on the corner of George Street and Wellesley Road, promising ‘all beef, no bull’. Croydon marks their 1,000th international restaurant and third London venture, with another branch opening at Clapham Junction. The brand came to UK in the...




					developcroydon.com


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 27, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> their geography is a bit haphazard if they think that greater london is 'the city of london'
> 
> ashford is a bit of an oddity - on the trains (at least a couple of years ago when i was commuting) some of the kit showed 'ashford (surrey)' and other bits showed 'ashford (middlesex)'
> 
> they seem to recognise the 1960s changes in other respects, though - they don't list the outer reaches of london as still being in kent / essex and so on


Technically Ruislip is in Middlesex.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 27, 2022)

Skim said:


> Are you near Croydon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like Wendy's. As junk food goes it's far better than McD


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 27, 2022)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Technically Ruislip is in Middlesex.



as with places like croydon, bromley and so on, it depends if you're using the 1889 county of london (in which case tottenham and ealing are also middlesex) or the 1965 greater london council / london boroughs.

postcodes and london dialing code areas are different, as (until 2000) was the met police area


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2022)

Skim said:


> Are you near Croydon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No ffs😡🤣


----------



## A380 (Feb 27, 2022)

I love Wendy’s. Was my favourite cheap burger chain when they were here in numbers ( loved the radioactive plastic liquid cheese on the jacket potatoes) and always go when in the States in the before times…

ETA… I mean boo to international capitalism and all that but….









						Wendy's plans to open 50 restaurants in the UK next year
					

In May this year, fast-food chain Wendy’s, known for its square burgers, announced its re-entry into the UK market after two decades.




					www.verdictfoodservice.com
				




😀


----------



## ouirdeaux (Feb 27, 2022)

Middlesex doesn't exist. How can anything be technically in it?


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 27, 2022)

marty21 said:


> No ffs😡🤣


It's only an hour away.


----------



## Skim (Feb 27, 2022)

marty21 said:


> No ffs😡🤣


Make a day of it! See the sights of Croydon!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2022)

Skim said:


> Are you near Croydon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I am near Stratford , so I will go there for a long delayed Wendy's.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2022)

Skim said:


> Make a day of it! See the sights of Croydon!


How long would it take to see all the sights?


----------



## A380 (Feb 27, 2022)

ouirdeaux said:


> Middlesex doesn't exist. How can anything be technically in it?


I think these people would disagree with you:









						Association of British Counties
					

A society dedicated to promoting awareness of the continuing importance of the 92 historic counties of the United Kingdom.




					abcounties.com


----------



## A380 (Feb 27, 2022)

marty21 said:


> A long would it take to see all the sights?


 What, both of them…


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2022)

A380 said:


> What, both of them…


East Croydon station and west Croydon station


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2022)

A380 said:


> What, both of them…


There's quite a bit to see in all honesty, been there loads over the last couple of years and it's not just the shitty buildings round east croydon


----------



## hash tag (Feb 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> East Croydon station and west Croydon station


By tram, which will take you past my place of birth and up to the heights of New Addington via Lloyds Park and Addington Hills.


----------



## A380 (Feb 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> There's quite a bit to see in all honesty, been there loads over the last couple of years and it's not just the shitty buildings round east croydon


And Luton is a great destination for a weekend away as well…


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2022)

A380 said:


> And Luton is a great destination for a weekend away as well…


I've been to worse. Lovely parts of the London loop go through Croydon


----------



## hash tag (Feb 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I've been to worse. Lovely parts of the London loop go through Croydon


They do indeed, brilliant walk. Capital ring is also good


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 27, 2022)

Most of it.

In London my time is spent in Trafalgar Square, South Kensington, Great Russel Street and just off Millbank. Oh, and Waterloo, because that is where my accommodation is.


----------



## tim (Feb 27, 2022)

hash tag said:


> By tram, which will take you past my place of birth and up to the heights of New Addington via Lloyds Park and Addington Hills.


I wish there was an Old Subtractington.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2022)

hash tag said:


> They do indeed, brilliant walk. Capital ring is also good


Did that too, a great joy to walk


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Most of it.
> 
> In London my time is spent in Trafalgar Square, South Kensington, Great Russel Street and just off Millbank. Oh, and Waterloo, because that is where my accommodation is.


I thought it was because you were a habitual protestor with an interest in the tuc, the sites of former penitentiaries and trains


----------



## hash tag (Feb 27, 2022)

A380 said:


> And Luton is a great destination for a weekend away as well…


BBC News - Luton elephant statue tours to showcase best of town








						Luton elephant statue tours to showcase best of town
					

Sunrise the elephant aims to show everything wonderful about Luton, a group says.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## A380 (Feb 27, 2022)

O


hash tag said:


> BBC News - Luton elephant statue tours to showcase best of town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i do speak as someone who once went to Bradford for a weeks holiday…

( great holiday BTW)


----------



## hash tag (Feb 27, 2022)

There are great places in the Bradford area and I guess you can get a good curry there, other than that 🤔


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 27, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I thought it was because you were a habitual protestor with an interest in the tuc, the sites of former penitentiaries and trains


National Gallery. The Tate Gallery. Science Museum, Natural History Museum and the British Museum.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 27, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> National Gallery. The Tate Gallery. Science Museum, Natural History Museum and the British Museum.


yeh i know, i thought there might be hidden aspects to you tho


----------



## hash tag (Feb 27, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> National Gallery. The Tate Gallery. Science Museum, Natural History Museum and the British Museum.


All in walking distance from me, he says, boasting again. 
Don't forget Tate Modern, which has a surrealist exhibition which we are planning to see.


----------



## A380 (Feb 27, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> National Gallery. The Tate Gallery. Science Museum, Natural History Museum and the British Museum.


And staying at the Union Jack Club I’m Waterloo?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 27, 2022)

A380 said:


> And staying at the Union Jack Club I’m Waterloo?



Yep.  

Very handy, fifty yards from the Tube, and an easy journey to Kings Cross.


----------



## Epona (Mar 1, 2022)

marty21 said:


> But I am near Stratford , so I will go there for a long delayed Wendy's.



I was going to say there's one in Stratford - I still haven't tried it mind you, but it is still next on the list for when I fancy and can afford a burger next!


----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 1, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> Be grateful for that


 
No I disagree. Some of the best walks in London are around Erith. There is a long walk from Slade Green along the Thames through Erith as far as Woolwich.  Another fantastic walk starts in Erith and goes up into the Lesnes Abbey hills finishing at Abbey Wood.


----------



## hash tag (Mar 1, 2022)

toblerone3 said:


> No I disagree. Some of the best walks in London are around Erith. There is a long walk from Slade Green along the Thames through Erith as far as Woolwich.  Another fantastic walk starts in Erith and goes up into the Lesnes Abbey hills finishing at Abbey Wood.


Again you are by the London Loop and also down that way is Crossness Pumping Station - a fantastic place to visit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 1, 2022)

marty21 said:


> How long would it take to see all the sights?


Depends what you are into. 
Most of the things in the centre I found interesting have be recently destroyed. 

Still some fantastic woodland and parks etc.


----------

